# reprogram radio and CD player



## jordan2006 (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi,
I just had a new battery put in and my radio turns on but says CODE, I unfortunately pushed puttons and now it says ERRORE
I do not have radio or CD but the lights are luminating?
Do I need to type in a code?
I have a 2004 honda Accord
Thank you


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

the dealer ship will probably charge you for it, if you know who the previous owners is you could contact him. Usually his info is in the owners manual in the glove box, if your the original owner than you will likely pay to get the code.


----------

